# A few more tools in the Social Groups



## Ikaika

It would be nice to have a few added features in the Social Groups. 

When clicking on threads created you have to first go to page one then scroll down to move to the last page read. Probably not a big deal, but just a matter of convenience.

Wondering if we could have a "like" clickable icon for us like junkies 

It would be very helpful to have a "Quote" function. 

Finally would be nice to be able to access social groups from Tapatalk app

I know this is just an added features (Social Groups) for TAM, but would be nice to be able to view it in similar fashion to the TAM "central" forums.


----------



## Anon Pink

drerio said:


> It would be nice to have a few added features in the Social Groups.
> 
> When clicking on threads created you have to first go to page one then scroll down to move to the last page read. Probably not a big deal, but just a matter of convenience.
> 
> Wondering if we could have a "like" clickable icon for us like junkies
> 
> It would be very helpful to have a "Quote" function.
> 
> Finally would be nice to be able to access social groups from Tapatalk app
> 
> I know this is just an added features (Social Groups) for TAM, but would be nice to be able to view it in similar fashion to the TAM "central" forums.


In social groups, if the thread has a new post there is a little box to the left of the thread title. If you click on that box the thread advances to the last page.

I second the request for quote function and like function!!!! It is such a pain to copy, paste, and key in some sort of identifying feature to show the text is a quote from another poster!!!!!


----------



## Hope1964

Oh. I thought this was about some of the recent new members. I was thinking, "No Drerio, this is gonna get you banned!" Carry on then


----------



## Ikaika

Hope1964 said:


> Oh. I thought this was about some of the recent new members. I was thinking, "No Drerio, this is gonna get you banned!" Carry on then



You'll have to forgive my use of language, I'm still an old guy trying the figure this internet thing out . Anyway, I'm pretty sure there is long list of members that would like to see me banned.


----------



## happy as a clam

Hope1964 said:


> Oh. I thought this was about some of the recent new members. I was thinking, "No Drerio, this is gonna get you banned!" Carry on then


A few more "tools" in the Social Groups...

:rofl: :lol:


----------



## Jellybeans

drerio said:


> You'll have to forgive my use of language, I'm still an old guy trying the figure this internet thing out .




You're funny, Dre.


----------



## Ikaika

Jellybeans said:


> You're funny, Dre.


----------



## Jellybeans

What's funny is that I feel like I can relate to this.

:rofl:










I really am an old person trapped inside this body.


----------



## Pleaser44

I'm new and all the acronyms are confusing me  doesn't take much hu? lol. . . . is there a glossary?


----------



## Amplexor

Pleaser44 said:


> I'm new and all the acronyms are confusing me  doesn't take much hu? lol. . . . is there a glossary?


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/forum-guidelines/464-common-message-board-abbreviations-acronyms.html


----------

